# big cats



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

im curious to know how much say lions and tigers cost


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

too much.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i can sort you out a tiger for 4 grand mate. when do you want it i will get a quote for the courier :lol2:


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

My guess once you've considered housing and feeding is probably too much:lol2:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

White tigers 20-30k plus, white lions 25K so I suppose normal lions and tigers would go for around 10-15K. Cost of feeding is roughly around 150-200£ per cat a week.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Ask Rory but I have seen them on his site for stupidly cheap, im not even talking thousands.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Ask Rory but I have seen them on his site for stupidly cheap, im not even talking thousands.


 sorry rory who


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> i can sort you out a tiger for 4 grand mate. when do you want it i will get a quote for the courier :lol2:


Wow, thats expensive!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:



SiUK said:


> Ask Rory but I have seen them on his site for stupidly cheap, im not even talking thousands.


If I remember right about £700, maybe £800?



kingball said:


> sorry rory who


Rory Rory he's your man, if Rory can't nobody can - that would be the great debator himself Rory Matier. Check out his web Site - just don't talk politics with him unless you have time, more time and then some time.:whistling2: tskaexotics.co.uk - TSKA 2010


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I imagine keeping a tiger or lion would require more than a locked room and a check over from the council and a vet though :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Due to ease of breeding, plenty of captives and the fact that rerelease into the wild is very expensive and a very rare event, lion and tigers are relatively cheap and relatively easy to come by.....you could pick up either for less than the price of most double homozygote royal pythons...

..however, the £250,000 for a suitable enclosure that will satisfy the supplier, vet and local licensing authority, plus the relevant experience and the weekly food bill make it all a little less of an option for most........


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Rory's last one was only on for £500. I was going to walk it on a lead and keep it in a basket but then the council said somthing about insurance and i got bored :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

im being serious about the price btw


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

a lot of captive tigers are crosses of subspecies so not as high as you may think but still quite expensive. The feeding is what will cost a bomb in the long! it's going to take a lot of food to full up a 300-400lb cat :lol2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> a lot of captive tigers are crosses of subspecies so not as high as you may think but still quite expensive. The feeding is what will cost a bomb in the long! it's going to take a lot of food to full up a 300-400lb cat :lol2:


I worked at the West Midlands Safari park for a summer and to feed all their carnivores they had oil drums full of meat shipped in each day - mental and stunk


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

normal male lions 500euro each
adult lioness 1000euro
adult female tiger 1000euro


----------

